# Buying bras



## Steff (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry lads one for the ladies 


Anyone else find bra shopping a nightmare I assumed I was one size then found out I was another tried bra on then it still didn't fit.i nearly ordered a bra online then realised bras are not the kinda thing you order unless you go to one of these tailor made bra places which I tried but the prices are a joke grrr.oh well I will find one before I lose the shape of um all together


----------



## gail1 (Jul 27, 2012)

bra shopping is a night mare for me as well trying to find one thats nice looking and does the job is a joke


----------



## robofski (Jul 27, 2012)

Worst thing about bras is when your daughter starts wearing them...means she's growing up, next it will be boyfriends and wanting to go to parties   Not happening, she's staying in her room till she's 30!!!


----------



## Monica (Jul 27, 2012)

robofski said:


> Worst thing about bras is when your daughter starts wearing them...means she's growing up, next it will be boyfriends and wanting to go to parties   Not happening, she's staying in her room till she's 30!!!



LOL!
How embarrassing when dad is hanging daughter's bra on the washing line? Daughter's face watching


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 27, 2012)

More embarrasing is when I go Bra shopping with Wifey and she asks the sales assistant if she got anything for my husband moobs.


----------



## robofski (Jul 27, 2012)

Monica said:


> LOL!
> How embarrassing when dad is hanging daughter's bra on the washing line? Daughter's face watching



I'm not allowed to do the washing, can't be trusted to get it right (my evil plan worked!!)


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2012)

You are correct, nightmare.

M&S bras used to fit me, as had Next - now they don't, but now BHS do.


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2012)

Rofl love how nearly as many men have chipped in hehe

I go for Evans bras as a rule but they seem to be causing me a right mare atm


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I bought a bra...


----------



## cazscot (Jul 27, 2012)

I know how you feel, Steff, I got measured in m and s, bhs, and debenhams when I lost weight and they all measured differently. I have found a bra that works for me (m and s) it is underwired at only ?14 each and comes in 4/5 different colours I might be boring but I don't care I know that this one works for me so it is the only style I wear now.


----------



## newbs (Jul 27, 2012)

I always stick to Freya bras as they are true to size and fit well, they are not cheap - though I do get them new cheap on Ebay now I know my size.  M&S bras don't fit me at all, whichever size I try.


----------



## KateR (Jul 27, 2012)

I always stick to the same one (Triumph) and look out for offers in magazines.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 27, 2012)

My misses has quite big boobs and when I met her was falling out her bras as she had never been measured, she then went to Debenhams and got measured and t some that fitted really well, then she had 2 kids and her size Changed again, smaller in fact....;(.........she then had to get measured again......

More often than no though she uses the shop Bravissimo, they don't actually measure you, you just try some on and then pick which ones are comfiest and look nice.......that shop is better for more sexier and cheaper ones.....

First thing to do is get measured, that's for sure............I hope I didn't embarrass......?......


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2012)

Boi you make a good point I once got my sister to measure me with tape but that was it,my next mission is to get measured propa


----------



## cherrypie (Jul 27, 2012)

This article might help Steff.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ra-shopping--needed-different-size-store.html

If ever you have some spare cash, go to Rigby and Peller in London and they will find you one that fits really well.  Too expensive for most of us but know people who go there and they always look good.


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> This article might help Steff.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ra-shopping--needed-different-size-store.html
> 
> If ever you have some spare cash, go to Rigby and Peller in London and they will find you one that fits really well.  Too expensive for most of us but know people who go there and they always look good.



good grief thanks M its like a nuclear mission it seems thats terrible she was a diff size in most stores.
Just looked at a few bras on that R&P place reckon a lottery win would be needed if i went there lol.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 27, 2012)

Miss-fitting bra's is something I don't get a problem with, it would be nice to have something requiring fitting

But what I don't get is two things...

1) How come every time I go to buy a bra, all the 'small' bra's are always at the top of the racking/shelving and the bigger ones at a more reasonable levels!

Poor Les gets dragged into the shop now with me, because loss of mobility in my shoulders (after frozen shoulders) I can't reach any more..

2) How come for me few strands of cloth, I still pay the same price for my bra's as my 2 daughters who give Nell Gwyn a run for her money!

My brother would if raining bring the cloths in, with the exception of our bra's and knickers...  He's been married now for almost 30 years, and still won't bring in his wife or his daughters underwear off the line....

Mind you his wife should have known this before they got married, as her parents garden backed onto our garden...  And many a time she'd laughed watching him fetching in the cloths while raining, but missed and didn't return for the underwear!


----------



## runner (Jul 27, 2012)

trophywench said:


> You are correct, nightmare.
> 
> M&S bras used to fit me, as had Next - now they don't, but now BHS do.



Same here - you find something that fits, then it's n longer available sadly.  Why is it so difficult to create a bra that fits??  It's either uncomfortable or your boobs start hanging out the form and yu have to hoist them back in!!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 27, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Miss-fitting bra's is something I don't get a problem with, it would be nice to have something requiring fitting
> 
> But what I don't get is two things...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't believe I've missed this thread today, busy at work which is down right rude

Underwear shopping is one of my favourite pass times.

I used to love la senza before it went bust... pardon the pun, they are supposed to be coming back.

I remember when my (.) (.) Were  huge 38 b once upon a time, was a 34 DD when I met hubby! now I've got none down to a pathetic 32 d since being hospitalised and losing so much weight. Even thought about (.)(.) Job but scared.

 M&S are good for undies, its one of the things they do right and price are reasonable. Also try knicker box.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 27, 2012)

Some one recommended Bravisomo bra's to me. So I bought a couple last time I was in London. Most comfortable and supportive bra's I have ever had


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2012)

Have none of you seen the adverts for the 'Ahh!' bra? I, erm, caught a snippet as I was flicking through the channels


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Have none of you seen the adverts for the 'Ahh!' bra? I, erm, caught a snippet as I was flicking through the channels



Was you looking out for the advert northy


----------



## MeganN (Jul 28, 2012)

M&S or knickerbox

But I have small boobs  however, my size always appears to be out of stock so I'm not alone at least


----------



## margie (Jul 28, 2012)

One problem is that the sizes are not as standard as you would expect. You can be one size in one make and a different one in another. Have you tried an old fashioned lingerie store - sometimes the staff can tell your size without measuring you - and also know whether you are likely to be a different size in a different brand.


----------



## alisonz (Jul 28, 2012)

Depends on where you shop too, some shops are completely different in sizesto others. I've just invested in a strapless one


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 29, 2012)

Many of the posts remind me of the scene in Robert A. Heinlein's _Starship Troopers_ (not to be confused with the movie, which is rubbish, nor with the Yes song _Starship Trooper_, which is brilliant but unrelated), where Private Rico is complaining to the quartermaster about his uniform, and is told "here in the M.I. we stock only two sizes of uniform -- too small and too large".


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2012)

Humpphh.

Got quite excited about that Bravissimo, but the smallest cup size they do is a D.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate going into places like M&S and look at bras only to have a male assistant offer to measure me. I tell him to GO AWAY you naughty male, or words to that effect.


----------



## suziepoo (Jul 29, 2012)

I liked La Senza for my best bras - glad to hear they might be coming back! I do like Primark for bras though. I bought a bra and knicker set and they made my little fried eggs look, well, not massive but like I had something!! 
Looks like they're going to need replacing soon though.
I miss my boobs from when I gained weight (34C!) but not the flabby belly that I had (size 14!!). Why can't we just mix n match???


----------



## Monica (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate BRAS!!!!!!!


----------



## RachelT (Jul 29, 2012)

^ I totally agree....

I'm an M&S girl, they never seem to have what i want in my size.


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2012)

So do m and s and debehams both do measuring up?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2012)

Our Debenhams hadn't used to, dunno if they do now.  But we had a proper lingerie shop in Coventry then.  Again M&S Cov used to but no idea if every branch do it or not.  They used to want you to make an appt and then said you couldn't go in your lunch-hour cos the fitter was at lunch !

Hello boss, can I have an hour off to go and get my boobs measured?  I don't think so, do you!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 30, 2012)

Think all m&s and debenhams offer bra measuring x


----------



## newbs (Jul 30, 2012)

Steff said:


> So do m and s and debehams both do measuring up?



I got measured in M&S and they were majorly far out - measured me as a B when I am actually a DD.  Each bra they brought me in was way too small but she still insisted I was a B!  Went to an independent lingerie store and they got it right.  I guess it very much depends on the person measuring though.  Debenhams usually get it right.


----------



## Otenba (Jul 30, 2012)

Bra measuring? 

After a one off occassion of having my bust measured at a specialist shop, I've learnt that all you need to do is measure your chest (the measurement where your bra comes under your boobs) and when it comes to the cup, you makes sure that the breast sits properly in it. 

By this, I mean, they fill the cup completely and it doesn't come out the sides of the cup. If it does, the cup is too small. If your bra straps fall down easily, then the bra is too big. All good signs that you're not getting the support you require.

You can measure yourself at home with a simple tape measure (in inches, make sure it's level and not slipping down your back) and then when you go shopping, look for the chest size number, and then find out your cup by trial and error. 

There is a measurement for the cup size but your safest bet without wasting time is to try them on because shops can vary with cups I've found.

Wearing the right bra makes a world of difference... but it can also make you more aware of how uncommon your size is (at least I did, with my C cup and small chest)! XD

Best wishes ladies and good luck! Hope you find some nice ones!


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 31, 2012)

Just to put the cat amongst the pigeons...these days I find my size varies during the month! So I need at least 2 bra sizes, grrr.... Pesky darned hormones...!!


----------



## cherrypie (Jul 31, 2012)

Good guide here for fittings and mistakes we make.  They also have an outlet for bargains.



http://www.figleaves.com/uk/ts_hf.asp?item=landing_fitting_room#1


----------



## Klocky (Aug 3, 2012)

You could just leave them to hang free Steff!

I've found M & S to be best at measuring - when I went she measured me, went off and brought me one in that size, made me try it on, it didnt fit but after giving me the once over, went off and came back with several bigger sizes that did fit.

When I was measured in Debenhams, she just kept bringing me bras in the same size she'd measured me at, none of which fit.

I think it probably varies and you either get someone who is good at judging your size or someone who just uses the tape measure.


----------

